# I got a job interview for Sephora



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 28, 2008)

So since the makeup school thing didnt work out,i decided not to give up.The day after i had to pull out of the class,i went job hunting.I went to the different Sephoras in Nyc and the one in Soho was hiring.I have a group interview this coming Tuesday




.Im too excited.Can anyone who has been through the process give me any advice?Id really appreciate it.T.I.A


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome!! Good for you! Not sure what advice to give you except to say good luck!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 29, 2008)

Group interviews are so annoying! Best of luck to you!


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 29, 2008)

Group interview processes SUCK. Your best bet is to stick out.

Sit close to the interviewer so that you are in her main viewpoint. It also puts you in a place of answering first and then being able to add any few statements last after everyone is done talking.

The brown nosing stuff- SUUUUUPER IMPORTANT!!!!! Go on the site, and do all the company background research... memorizing their mission statement is always great. "I have a true passion for makeup and the idea of passing that passion to others is why I want to work for Sephora- the "Science of Sephora" program is the type of knowledge and training I believe in and could only better me in all of my future goals. I think it's why Sephora employees stand out from department stores..."

now I only know this off the Sephora Corporate end, but i assume it goes to the retail end as well, but my friend said they can only wear black red and white monday-thursday in the office (weird, I know), so go in wearing their colors and tell them why- because you are ready to work for them, right then and there.

smile big, and act like you are interviewing with everyone in the room, so look at the other interviewees as well.

sit up straight... ask questions that make you look really interested... "I've noticed in my last shopping trip in here you brought in NVEY ECO (shows you know their products)... along with the Cargo Love, do you know if this this is a marketable trend that Sephora hopes to build on?"

Be the last to leave, shake hands, tell them that you were very appreciative that they gave you this opportunity, You look forward to hearing from them soon.

Extra bonus credit goes to you if you go in this weekend and meet the store manager or assistant manager ahead of time *when they are not busy*, which means an hour after they open, when they've done all the opening stuff and customers are not yet shopping. Of course, do this as you are "shopping", so that's its very casual. And on Tuesday- you will be ahead of the curve.

Getting the job in a group interview is like writing the best paper in class- it looks better than everyone else's paper on the outside, it reads better on the inside, it had all the extra bits no one asked for, and it was the first one to hit the teacher's desk.


----------



## Kathy (Feb 29, 2008)

Great advice Jen!


----------



## monniej (Feb 29, 2008)

congrats on snagging that interview and good luck on tuesday!

great advice brewgrl! i can use some of these tips myself!


----------



## sue23 (Feb 29, 2008)

wow jen! Dish out that advice!

I think if you follow Jens advice you will stand out big time. Good for you for not giving up, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## love2482 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good luck! I am glad you are still pursuing this despite the fallback with the school. I wish the best for you!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 29, 2008)

goodluck let us know how it goes!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement ladies,i really appreciate it





...And brewgrl,thanks for the great advice,ill be sure to put it to use


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 1, 2008)

Best of luck with your interview at Sephora!!

Oh, and Jen... now I know why you didn't have any trouble at all finding another job. Can I please stuff you in my briefcase if I ever have a big interview? LOL!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ladies,i had my interview this morning.It went great





I got there early,so the HR manager let me do a one on one interview instead of the group one which was awesome.I also did like brewgrl suggested,and asked about their eco friendly products,etc.The woman said the whole process should take between 2-3weeks and i will definitely be getting a call from her.My only question is that i wanna know does it really take that long or is that code for your not getting the job?


----------



## Karren (Mar 4, 2008)

We hire a lot of people where I work and 2 to 3 weeks is not uncommon.. And seems even on the short side.. But every company is different.. Don't want to be a coal miner do ya? Hahaha

Good luck!!


----------



## Vanillaprincess (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, I just wanted to say congrats on getting the interview and I wish you the very best of luck in getting the job!

I always thought working at a Sephora would be my "dream job"- I think if one opened up in my area I'd try out for a job too.

I have to travel 45 minutes to get to my nearest Sephora, But it's always worth the trip!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks vanillaprincess





@Karren,thanks for clearing that part up for me.I knew it would take a while but theres always that lil bit of doubt.Getting this job would mean so much to me


----------



## Vanillaprincess (Mar 5, 2008)

Please keep us updated- I'm keeping my finers (and toes) crossed for you!

Jenny


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 5, 2008)

It's always good to do a follow-up as well! If you really really want to leave a final impression, send a letter or small thank you note stating how much you appreciated the interview and that you are looking forward to hearing from them and if they have any other questions, to feel free to contact you.


----------



## flowerb0mb (Mar 5, 2008)

Good job with the interview! I always wanted to work at Sephora.

brewgrl, that's some top notch advice! I am terrible with interviews; I get so nervous that I practically forget my own name, and I have horrible eye contact as it is. (I might have to hunt you down the next time the opportunity for a new job comes along.)


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a cure for eye contact!!!! I get a little freaked on eye contact as well, so instead I look at either the eyebrows or the top of the nose.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 5, 2008)

wow! hope you get the job...great advice from jen- i would loooove to work at sephora


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good luck, hope you get the job!

Usually they get back to you by the end of the wk at the most whether you got hired or not. Weird she said 2-3 wks, unless they're swamped (it happens) They called me back within 3 days when I had my interview at Sephora. I'll have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 9, 2008)

i was considering calling but i didnt want to seem desperate.It will be a week on tuesdayso i was considering calling then, but the thank letter sounds nice?should i take it personally on mail it?


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 9, 2008)

what happened with the makeup school? how come you were not able to attend? was it way too expensive? just curious.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hatenjeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jen great job on the advice! lol ive been thinking of going to work for sephora,but they hardly ever hire guys Are u kidding me? You should definitely move to nyc cuz Sephora here loves to hire guys on the spot. They need men to sucker us into buying stuff! lol


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 9, 2008)

it is good to write and send a thank you letter right after the interview. you should mail in a thank you letter. just know who to address to and where to send it to. i never seen anyone hand deliver a thank you letter before.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi,

Congrats on your interview. Smart idea to go in early. As far sending a thank you card/note, mail it do not hand deliver it.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a cure for eye contact!!!! I get a little freaked on eye contact as well, so instead I look at either the eyebrows or the top of the nose. My last interview I couldnt look at her nose she had a huge MOLE on it, so I tried to avoid it lOL~~


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 9, 2008)

A good move is to send a follow up letter thanking her for the interview.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay guys bad news





My brother had some mail for me today which included a card from Sephora statin that someone more qualified was given the position





I am sooooooo bummed out right now...I thought i had it,I didnt have much experience but i know i can do the job.I wanna go to other Sephora's and apply but i dont want to get rejected again.What does a gurl do?


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 10, 2008)

I know that one rejection is one rejection. You need to send applications to every makeup company that you want to work for, explain where you live and that it has been you ambition to make it your career. Please give me the opportunity to work in your company. Mail your letter to the director of employment and Human resources. Keep after them. When you dont take no for an answer you are on your way. Good Luck,,


----------



## Maysie (Mar 10, 2008)

That is a bummer that you didn't get the job, but keep on applying! You never know, the next Sephora you interview with might hire you on the spot!


----------



## beautyforashes (Mar 10, 2008)

My advice is...be CONFIDENT but HONEST. If their interview is anything like MAC's interview they will probably ask you a lot of questions about customer service and artistry. If you don't know an answer to a question, be honest about not knowing but show enthusiam on learning. I don't believe in luck so...Best Wishes. You'll Do Great! Be Yourself and let them see you!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll give you 2 secrets getting into Sephora, networking and holiday season.

If you shop at Sephora a lot, don't hesitate to make conversation with the beauty advisors there or even the managers. Once they get to know you, you're pretty much a shoe in. They already know your personality by then. Hence why they ask on your application if you know any employee that works for the company. If someone from their company can vouch for you, they know you're a hardworking, honest, and trustworthy person. It's always a plus knowing someone who works for the company because they get priority over everyone else's application. That's how I got my other retail jobs...through referrals and recommendations





Secondly, would be the holiday season. Every store is practically hiring and Sephora desperately NEED more seasonal people. Corporate requires Sephora to hire "xx amount of people" Let's say for example, they're required to hire 15 people. They received 50 applications on hand and they pick out 25 applications who has potential for the group interview. Once the group interview ends, only 10 of them made the cut. However since they're required to hire 15, they have no choice but to choose 5 more ppl that would be the next up to being qualified (whether they like the person or not) Sounds crappy they do it...lol, but in a way it benefits you since it's a higher chance of you getting your butt and lashes thru the door (literally)

So don't give up hope and try again in a few months! Definitely try re-submitting your applications around October since they start looking for ppl in Nov for seasonal. Once you hit the 90 day probation period, you could probably stay with them just as long as you're not excessively late and you sign people up like crazy for beauty insider cards (I'm not kidding about that) lol

Knowing your stuff and having an outstanding personality is great, but it's always a plus on WHO you know and WHEN to apply

Btw, since you live in NYC, there's a grand opening of a high end boutique called Blue Mercury that's looking to hire makeup artists. They sell named brands like Laura Mercier, NARS, Vincent Longo, etc. It's located on the upper west side. Their site is bluemercury.com: indulgent beauty products | luxurious spa services so go check it out and definitely hand in an application. Good luck in all you do


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll give you 2 secrets getting into Sephora, networking and holiday season. If you shop at Sephora a lot, don't hesitate to make conversation with the beauty advisors there or even the managers. Once they get to know you, you're pretty much a shoe in. They already know your personality by then. Hence why they ask on your application if you know any employee that works for the company. If someone from their company can vouch for you, they know you're a hardworking, honest, and trustworthy person. It's always a plus knowing someone who works for the company because they get priority over everyone else's application. That's how I got my other retail jobs...through referrals and recommendations





Secondly, would be the holiday season. Every store is practically hiring and Sephora desperately NEED more seasonal people. Corporate requires Sephora to hire "xx amount of people" Let's say for example, they're required to hire 15 people. They received 50 applications on hand and they pick out 25 applications who has potential for the group interview. Once the group interview ends, only 10 of them made the cut. However since they're required to hire 15, they have no choice but to choose 5 more ppl that would be the next up to being qualified (whether they like the person or not) Sounds crappy they do it...lol, but in a way it benefits you since it's a higher chance of you getting your butt and lashes thru the door (literally)

So don't give up hope and try again in a few months! Definitely try re-submitting your applications around October since they start looking for ppl in Nov for seasonal. Once you hit the 90 day probation period, you could probably stay with them just as long as you're not excessively late and you sign people up like crazy for beauty insider cards (I'm not kidding about that) lol

Knowing your stuff and having an outstanding personality is great, but it's always a plus on WHO you know and WHEN to apply

Btw, since you live in NYC, there's a grand opening of a high end boutique called Blue Mercury that's looking to hire makeup artists. They sell named brands like Laura Mercier, NARS, Vincent Longo, etc. It's located on the upper west side. Their site is bluemercury.com: indulgent beauty products | luxurious spa services so go check it out and definitely hand in an application. Good luck in all you do





thanks blueangel



but as far as the bluemercury store,would they hire me even though i dont have much experience?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey ladies,i had my interview this morning.It went great



I got there early,so the HR manager let me do a one on one interview instead of the group one which was awesome.I also did like brewgrl suggested,and asked about their eco friendly products,etc.The woman said the whole process should take between 2-3weeks and i will definitely be getting a call from her.My only question is that i wanna know does it really take that long or is that code for your not getting the job?

Im going through a process were it takes 6 to 12 months to get the ok. So its normal...



I hate the suspence! Either way, that sucks you didnt get the job. They would'nt know a good thing even if it was starring them in the face



Can you go to anothe sephora? Or maybe a mac counter or sm?


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks blueangel



but as far as the bluemercury store,would they hire me even though i dont have much experience?

You are already falling into the pit of self doubt!!! That is the worst thing you can do when looking for a job. You will get rejections, it happens, but you have to know that this is what you want to do and that nothing will stop you! Your confidence level is always visible to the outside world, whether it be low or high.
Heck, i got laid off in January and hit the market HARD... my resume MUST be with at least 100 different companies and with a few head hunting firms, I went on every interview I could, even the ones I knew I wasn't going to accept or the ones that were super long shots- it's all part of the game, plus practice makes perfect! And after MANY rejections and a few offers, I found something that is making me incredibly happy!

So that's what you do! you grab every application you can at every counter / store you would ever consider, and fill them all out. and you keep filling them out... and you keep filling them out.

That is the way to land yourself a job, with however much or little experience you have!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2008)

What great advices in this thread and Jen, seriously - you're like the best when it comes to these advices. Major kudos and I agree on a lot of things said on here.

Networking if forever key in any job. Any! Be friendly to everyone and approachable.

I haven't done many interviews and dread them... but practice always makes perfect.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## hamburg113 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit:  *Teacher interview thank you letter*

Best regards.


----------



## shoney (Sep 26, 2012)

im so sorry you didnt get it dont give up keep applying... i have an interview on the 5th im super excited... any details as far as how the interview process goes??? im not a fan of this group interview thing im a one on one type girl


----------

